# Accessing DVD Movies from TIVO Server



## n_crawler67 (Jun 10, 2006)

Could use some advice on how to make DVD movies accessible to TIVO through Windows Tivo server. Using AnyDVD and DVDRipper. What is the process if any to make this work. Time to transcode is not an issue as long as it will work. Thanks for any input.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Rip the DVD to a single .vob file and put it somewhere on your pc. DVDdecrypter does a nice job of this. It that takes up too much space for you, use a program like AutoGK to re-encode it with DivX or Xvid.


----------



## n_crawler67 (Jun 10, 2006)

I have ripped some of these into .vob files. I have even transcoded them into .mp4 files. Is there some reason the new 80GB dual tuner cannot access these files.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you seeing any errors in the Tivoserver window?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

n_crawler67 said:


> I have ripped some of these into .vob files. I have even transcoded them into .mp4 files. Is there some reason the new 80GB dual tuner cannot access these files.


Yup...Tivoserver only works with hacked/superpatched Tivos, and I'm guessing your S2 DT isn't.


----------



## n_crawler67 (Jun 10, 2006)

What hacks and patches do I need since I have to apologize for being the FNG. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

So far as I am aware, nobody has hacked the Series 2 DT yet. At the very least you'd probably have to modify the PROM.


----------



## checher102 (Jun 12, 2006)

How do you transfer a movie on your tivo to your computer?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/

Convert to tivo format, works great


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

checher102 said:


> How do you transfer a movie on your tivo to your computer?


The only way we're allowed to discuss here is by using TivoToGo. I believe it's done using Tivo Desktop.

Note that this only works on standalone Tivos running 7.x software.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/
> 
> Convert to tivo format, works great


Don't think that's what he asked...

Oh, and on a personal note, I hate the videora products. They're just front-ends for ffmpeg anyway, and they install some stupid tray icon/process for no good reason.


----------



## n_crawler67 (Jun 10, 2006)

I like the Tivo server and TivoToGo. Are there user friendly solutions for building a DVD library on the TIVO server? As in sharing Tivo ToGo recorded files? If some of these topics can't be discussed or explored here, please let me know where they can or e-mail me night_crawler67 at excite. Thanks.


----------

